
How to Debug SQL Server PIVOT's - ed_elliott_asc
https://the.agilesql.club/2019/05/how-to-delete-a-lot-of-data-from-a-sql-server-database/
======
teddyuk
I just wish you could say “pivot this column” and have the database figure out
columns it would generate - we can control exactly which rows are picked and I
hate restarting to dynamic sql to fix this

